# Forum More Stuff The Library  Introducing the Renovate Forum Library

## THE LIBRARIAN

Welcome to all members.
This is the place where we will store Renovation or Construction data for the use of all members of these forums.
If you have any Info that you think might be "handy"....post it here.

----------


## Master Splinter

Free pdf from the Copper Development Centre.  Includes pipework installation, bending, joining.

----------


## Master Splinter

Free pdf from the Victorian Building Commission.

----------


## watson

Thanks MS.

----------


## Master Splinter

Something we may not make enough DIY use of - box beams. 
Free download from Forest and Wood Products Australia Limited. 
ISBN: 978-1-920883-39-3 
(too large to upload - 4.8 meg)  http://www.fwpa.com.au/proxy.aspx?s=...Box_Tables.pdf

----------


## watson

Thanks MS.
Over the next few days, I'll get it sorted into this Library Forum

----------


## Pulse

I find this file useful from timber.org.au. It details all you need to know about hardwood flooring, fixing details etc. It is called timber flooring.  
Cheers
Pulse

----------


## watson

Thanks Pulse.
I'll get it into the index tonight.  :2thumbsup:

----------


## woodbe

Some Bushfire area Building guides. 
Assessing BAL (Bushfire Attack Level) Building Commission Victoria 
Bushfire Flame Zone Sheet Metal Roofs. Forest and Wood Products Australia 
Building with Tile roofs in Bushfire prone areas. Roofing Tile Association of Australia 
Building with Timber in Bushfire Areas. Forest and Wood Products Australia 
woodbe.

----------


## watson

Thanks Michael..........I'll get that Librarian into gear.

----------

